# Weekly Competition Multiple Rounds Week 1



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

The official weekly competition is cool and all, but competitions normally have rounds. So, yeah. Weekly competition with rounds.
*Final Results:*
*3x3x3*
Round 1 (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid109.9512.4211.8410.6311.589.95*11.35*2JustinTimeCuber13.4813.6015.6015.9112.1912.19LOLFAIL xD*14.23*3tx78915.1517.9113.9215.5020.5913.92*16.60*4Ordway Persyn18.9913.9918.2516.2720.7313.99*17.84*5DTCuber20.1517.4018.6517.9316.6816.68*17.99*6NeilH15.1416.1417.7021.0521.6815.14*18.29*7biscuit21.8922.1629.1322.3421.0421.04I'm really out of practice. Not even one sub 20?!*22.13*8RjFx222.5021.3121.2823.5623.4121.28Horrible*22.41*9TheSquareOne31.081:04.3542.1442.6637.9031.08*40.90*
Round 2 (Wednesday) (Top 1/2)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid1011.5611.3011.959.2412.419.24The 9 should have been sub-9, but the timer didn't stop :/*11.60*2JustinTimeCuber15.0912.5412.2714.1115.2812.27bad but less bad than last round lol*13.91*3Ordway Persyn17.6919.9017.3715.9120.7115.91That stupid last solve*18.32*4tx789*DNF*5DTCuber*DNF*
Finals (Thursday) (Top 1/4)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1JustinTimeCuber14.3412.6812.4114.0313.3912.41expected average, but the 14.03 should have been faster*13.37*2cuberkid10*DNF*
*4x4x4*
Round 1 (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid1038.6850.8851.5646.2352.7138.68*49.56*2Ordway Persyn1:16.371:25.951:04.2058.2658.0458.04Yay!!*1:06.24*3RjFx21:07.301:14.081:32.711:19.211:19.701:07.301:07 is 4 sec off pb and average is 4 sec off pb *1:17.66*4DTCuber1:37.051:29.301:24.671:19.561:29.821:19.56*1:27.93*
Finals (Thursday) (Top 1/3)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid1047.9848.9351.591:06.0249.0747.98*49.86*2Ordway Persyn*DNF*
*5x5x5*
Finals (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid101:57.241:56.472:04.072:08.361:58.891:56.47*2:00.07*2Ordway Persyn2:19.692:14.372:03.972:03.432:18.692:03,43*2:12.34*
*2x2x2*
Round 1 (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid102.963.703.083.102.562.56*3.05*2JustinTimeCuber4.675.894.334.963.893.89Pretty alright*4.65*3RjFx25.865.766.285.183.933.93Meh*5.60*4DTCuber5.525.836.665.525.355.62*5.62*5Ordway Persyn6.417.545.936.696.495.93*6.53*6NeilH6.558.658.8010.167.836.55*8.43*7biscuit7.3310.3811.466.399.016.39Not as bad as 3x3 but still pretty bad*8.91*8TheSquareOne8.2911.4417.5311.058.888.29*10.46*
Round 2 (Wednesday) (Top 1/2)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid104.073.003.153.553.503.00*3.40*2JustinTimeCuber4.793.324.053.964.823.32good*4.27*3RjFx27.166.332.836.916.312.83Horrible...!*6.52*4DTCuber*DNF*
Finals (Thursday) (Top 1/4)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid103.682.962.612.423.182.42Nice scrambles *2.92*2JustinTimeCuber7.205.136.123.403.103.10Last two solves saved me lol (It was still sorta bad)*4.88*
*3x3x3 OH*
Finals (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid1025.5232.5827.7237.1222.5022.50*28.61*2DTCuber40.1252.2351.5054.0139.7639.76*47.95*3RjFx241.282:15.661:03.611:23.1659.6841.28Horrible at OH*1:08.82*
*Pyraminx*
Round 1 (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1cuberkid105.565.447.907.816.075.44*6.48*2RjFx27.314.986.319.456.114.98Bad*6.58*3tx7899.258.788.038.108.468.03*8.44*4DTCuber15.758.6213.9315.5212.188.62*13.88*5Ordway Persyn13.158.6618.1216.35DNF8.66best average evaah!! *15.87*
Finals (Thursday) (Top 1/3)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1RjFx24.284.635.966.212.252.25Man, last solve could've been sub-2, but timer didn't stop the first time.*4.96*2cuberkid10*DNF*
*Skewb*
Round 1 (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1tx7895.3212.455.1110.898.525.11*8.24*2DTCuber5.9810.8010.2713.8013.075.98*11.38*3RjFx212.8315.1616.1011.5018.4811.50I feel like I'm getting worst and worst at skewb*14.70*4Ordway Persyn22.4335.4816.2824.0320.7916.28Even better than pyraminx *22.42*5TheSquareOne11.5024.2223.1226.0327.4411.50*24.46*
Finals (Thursday) (Top 1/3)
Results:

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1tx789*DNF*2DTCuber*DNF*
*Square-1*
Finals (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**t4**t5**Best**Comment**Average*1Berd39.4239.3556.3140.3829.4229.42*39.72*2DTCuber1:09.951:26.491:39.282:05.311:34.281:09.95*1:33.35*
*6x6x6*
Finals (Monday)
Results: 

*Place**Name**t1**t2**t3**Best**Comment**Average*1Ordway Persyn4:02.994:25.614:33.444:02.99Jammed up on the last solve*4:20.68*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 27, 2015)

*3x3:* 22.50, 21.31, (21.28), (23.56), 23.41 = *22.41* Horrible.
*4x4:* (1:07.30), 1:14.08, (1:32.71), 1:19.21, 1:19.70 = *1:17.668* 1:07 is 4 sec off pb and average is 4 sec off pb 
*2x2:* 5.86, 5.76, (6.28), 5.18, (3.93) = *5.60* Meh.
*3x3 OH:* (41.28), (2:15.66), 1:03.61, 1:23.168, 1:23.16, 59.68 = *1:08.82* Horrible at OH.
*Pyra:* 7.31, (4.98), 6.31, (9.45), 6.11 = *6.58* Bad.
*Skewb:* 12.83, 15.16, 16.10, (11.50), (18.48) = *14.70* I feel like I'm getting worst and worst at skewb

Good practice for Nats


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> *3x3:* 22.50, 21.31, (21.28), (23.56), 23.41 = *22.41* Horrible.
> *4x4:* (1:07.30), 1:14.08, (1:32.71), 1:19.21, 1:19.70 = *1:17.668* 1:07 is 4 sec off pb and average is 4 sec off pb
> *2x2:* 5.86, 5.76, (6.28), 5.18, (3.93) = *5.60* Meh.
> *3x3 OH:* (41.28), (2:15.66), 1:03.61, 1:23.168, 1:23.16, 59.68 = *1:08.82* Horrible at OH.
> ...



Working on it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

*3x3:*
1. 13.48 
2. 13.60 
3. 15.60 
4. 15.91 
5. 12.19 
Average: 14.23 LOLFAIL XD

*2x2:*
Don't feel like typing out times but it was pretty alright

*RULE ADDITION: If an event gets no competitors in the first round, then the first round will be extended one day and one round will be removed. If the competition ends before the event gets a competitor, it will be removed. If an event gets no competitors in any round but the first, that round will be dropped and people will be allowed to compete in the previous round. Example: 3x3 round 2 has 8 competitors, 3 of which don't compete. Round 3 will have 4 competitors, but none compete on that day. Round 2 becomes the final, and the remaining 3 competitors can compete in round 2.*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

*Removing some rounds*

Since hardly anyone is competing, I'm going to remove quite a few rounds, especially for side events.


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 28, 2015)

3x3
1. 31.08
2. 1:04.35
3. 42.14
4. 42.66
5. 37.9
Average: 40.9


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

*3x3:*
1. 20.15
2. 17.4
3. 18.65
4. 17.93
5. 16.68
Average: 17.99

*2x2:*
1. 5.52
2. 5.83	
3. 6.66
4. 5.52
5. 5.35
Average: 5.62

*Skewb:*
1. 5.98
2. 10.8
3. 10.27
4. 13.8
5. 13.07
Average: 11.38

*Square-1:*
1. 1:09.95
2. 1:26.49
3. 1:39.28
4. 2:05.31
5. 1:34.28
Average: 1:33.35

*Pyraminx:*
1. 15.75
2. 8.62
3. 13.93
4. 15.52
5. 12.18
Average: 13.88 

*4x4:*
1. 1:37.05
2. 1:29.3
3. 1:24.67
4. 1:19.56
5. 1:29.82
Average: 1:27.93

*3x3 OH:*
1. 40.12
2. 52.23
3. 51.5
4. 54.01
5. 39.76
Average: 47.95


----------



## biscuit (Jul 28, 2015)

3x3

t1: 21.89
t2: 22.16
t3: [29.13] (ahh! What is that!)
t4: 22.34
t5: [21.04]

avg: 22:13

I'm really out of practice. Not even one sub 20?! 

2x2

t1: 7.33
t2: 10.38
t3: [11.46] (ahh! What is that!.. Again!)
t4: [6.39]
t5: 9.01

avg 8.91

Not as bad as 3x3 but still pretty bad

I'll update this post when I finish other rounds


----------



## tx789 (Jul 28, 2015)

3x3 :15.15 19.71 13.92 15.50 20.59 = 16.60
Skewb :5.32 12.45 5.11 10.89 8.52 = 8.24
Pyraminx :9.25 8.78 8.03 8.10 8.46 = 8.44


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2015)

*2x2:* 2.96, (3.70), 3.08, 3.10, (2.56) = *3.05*
*3x3:* (9.95), (12.42), 11.84, 10.63, 11.58 = *11.35*
*4x4:* (38.68), 50.88, 51.56, 46.23, (52.71) = *49.56*
*5x5:* 1:57.24, (1:56.47), 2:04.07, (2:08.36), 1:58.89 = *2:00.07*
*OH:* 25.52, 32.58, 27.72, (37.12), (22.50) = *28.61*
*Pyraminx:* 5.56, (5.44), (7.90), 7.81, 6.07 = *6.48*


----------



## NeilH (Jul 28, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.14, 16.14, 17.70, 21.05, 21.68 *Average: 18.29*

*2x2:* 6.55, 8.65, 8.80, 10.16, 7.83 *Average: 8.43*


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

I tried to do this, but I only found it late at Monday night, and I couldn't stay up that late cubing


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 28, 2015)

*Skewb*
1: 11.5
2: 24.22
3: 23.12
4: 26.03
5: 27.44
Average: 24.46


----------



## NeilH (Jul 28, 2015)

this week is until thursday. you can still do the first round cause round 2 is wednesday.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

NeilH said:


> this week is until thursday. you can still do the first round cause round 2 is wednesday.



yes, and most events only have 2 rounds now because 4 was a little excessive for sq1, 4-7, etc.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2015)

222 6.41, (7.54+), (5.93), 6.69, 6.49 = 6.53
333 18.99, (13.99), 18.25, 16.27, (20.73) = 17.84 
444 1:16.37, (1:25.95), 1:04.20, 58.26, (58.04) = 106.24 [Yay!!]
555 (2:19.69). 2:14.37, 2:03.97, (2:03.43), 2:18.69 = 2:12.34
666 4:02.99, 4:25.61, 4:33.44 = 4:20.68 [Jammed up on the last solve]
pyra 13.15, (8.66), 18.12+, 16.35+, (DNF[13.10]) [best average evaah!! ]
skewb 22.43, (35.48), (16.28), 24.03, 20.79 = 22.42 [Even better than pyraminx ]


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 29, 2015)

If it isn’t too late already:
2x2:
1: 8.29
2: 11.44
3: 17.53
4: 11.05
5: 8.88
Average: 10.46


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

*3x3x3 Round 1 is over*
3x3x3 Round 1 has ended with 9 entries.

cuberkid10 - 11.35
[*]JustinTimeCuber - 14.23
[*]tx789 - 16.60
[*]Ordway Persyn - 17.84
[*]DTCuber - 17.99
NeilH - 18.29
biscuit - 22.13
RjFx2 - 22.41
TheSquareOne - 40.90


cuberkid10, JustinTimeCuber, tx789, Ordway Persyn, and DTCuber are qualified for Round 2!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

*2x2x2 Round 1 is over*
2x2x2 Round 1 has ended with 8 entries.

cuberkid10 - 3.05
[*]JustinTimeCuber - 4.65
[*]RjFx2 - 5.60
[*]DTCuber - 5.62
Ordway Persyn - 6.53
NeilH - 8.43
biscuit - 8.91
TheSquareOne - 10.46


cuberkid10, JustinTimeCuber, RjFx2, and DTCuber are qualified for Round 2!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2015)

where are the scrambles for 3x3 r2?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> where are the scrambles for 3x3 r2?



oops fail lol


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

I hope I'm not too late! 

Sq1: 
39.42
39.35
56.31
40.38
29.42

I don't know the average, I'm on mobile!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> I hope I'm not too late!
> 
> Sq1:
> 39.42
> ...



you can compete in everything but 2x2 and 3x3 right now, if you want to compete in those then do it next week


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 29, 2015)

Round 2:

*3x3: *11.56, 11.30, 11.95, (9.24), (12.41) = *11.60* The 9 should have been sub-9, but the timer didn't stop :/
*2x2:* (4.07), (3.00), 3.15, 3.55, 3.50 = *3.40*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Round 2 2x2:*
(7.16), 6.33, (2.83), 6.91, 6.31 = *6.52* Horrible...!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2015)

3x3 r2
17.69, 19.90, 17.37, (15.91), (20.71), = 18.32
That stupid last solve.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2015)

Most rounds will end tomorrow around 11am


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2015)

5-7, mega, sq1, and clock (and maybe more that I'm forgetting) have had a round canceled because fewer than 2 people would advance.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 30, 2015)

All of the following rounds have ended:
*3x3x3 Round 2*
2 people qualify for the finals: 
cuberkid10, JustinTimeCuber
*4x4x4 Round 1*
2 people qualify for the finals:
cuberkid10, Ordway Persyn
*2x2x2 Round 2*
2 people qualify for the finals:
cuberkid10, JustinTimeCuber
*Pyraminx Round 1*
2 people qualify for the finals:
cuberkid10, RjFx2
*Skewb Round 1*
2 people qualify for the finals:
tx789, DTCuber

Good luck!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2015)

Finals:
*2x2:* (3.680, 2.96, 2.61, (2.42), 3.18 = *2.92* Nice scrambles 
*4x4:* (47.98), 48.93, 51.59, (1:06.02), 49.07 = *49.86*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Pyra Finals *
4.284, 4.634, 5.967, (6.217), (2.250) = *4.961* Man, last solve could've been sub-2, but timer didn't stop the first time.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2015)

*Winners:*

Sorry that I ended it a little earlier than expected. Next week I will try to give people more time. Sorry if your average got DNF'ed.
When only two people were in the finals, the third place was carried over from the previous round.

*3x3x3:*

JustinTimeCuber 13.37
cuberkid10 DNF
Ordway Persyn 18.32

*4x4x4:*

cuberkid10 49.86
Ordway Persyn DNF
RjFx2 1:17.66

*5x5x5:*

cuberkid10 2:00.07
Ordway Persyn 2:12.34

*2x2x2:*

cuberkid10 2.92
JustinTimeCuber 4.98
RjFx2 6.52

*3x3x3 OH:*

cuberkid10 28.61
DTCuber 47.95
RjFx2 1:08.82

*Pyraminx:*

RjFx2 4.96
cuberkid10 DNF
tx789 8.44

*Skewb:*

tx789 DNF
DTCuber DNF
RjFx2 14.70

*Square-1:*

Berd 39.72
DTCuber 1:33.35

*6x6x6*

Ordway Persyn 4:20.68

The competition is now over. Next week's competition will start Monday, August 3rd.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2015)

I got first place In 6x6


----------



## Berd (Jul 31, 2015)

Woo! I won square one! I would compete more but I'm in dubai right now, sorry!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 31, 2015)

I can't find the scrambles


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Lol that carry-over thing helped me mostly, 3rd for 2, 4, OH, and skewb. *Also first in Pyra, hope same thing happens for nats! Lol*



oh ouch you didn't even get semi finals wat


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry that I haven't been doing this much, I'll try to start it back up soon


----------

